# Jet 16-32 — replacing the drum coupler to the motor?



## Ruskie7 (7 Sep 2018)

Hi all,

I have got a second hand jet 16-32 drum sander and I need to replace the coupler that connects the drum to the motor. I have bought a replacement piece but how do I actually fit it? 

Any help greatly appreciated, if anyone had a guide for it that would be great too.


----------



## sunnybob (8 Sep 2018)

axminster are incredibly helpful in cases like this. Phone or email and they will give you all the help you need. They even sent multiple pictures to me when i had a problem with their equipment.


----------



## Myfordman (24 Sep 2018)

If the OP is monitoring his thread then I have one of these machines and am happy to help if he can explain what the difficulty is.


----------



## woodbloke66 (25 Sep 2018)

Ruskie7":h5r5w1br said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have got a second hand jet 16-32 drum sander and I need to replace the coupler that connects the drum to the motor. I have bought a replacement piece but how do I actually fit it?
> 
> Any help greatly appreciated, if anyone had a guide for it that would be great too.



I've had a look at my one and I reckon it's an easy enough job if you can take off the entire drum, starting at the lhs as you face the machine. With the drum off, it's also worth using a long 2mm bolt with a nyloc nut on the loading gripper inside the drum instead of the flimsy rivet which Jet install:







When I bought mine, the rivet soon snapped off and the Ax repair shop sorted this out for me - Rob


----------



## Ruskie7 (17 Jan 2021)

Myfordman said:


> If the OP is monitoring his thread then I have one of these machines and am happy to help if he can explain what the difficulty is.



just seen this and I still haven’t fixed it. Are you able to advise?


----------



## Myfordman (18 Jan 2021)

Ruskie7 said:


> just seen this and I still haven’t fixed it. Are you able to advise?


Certainly. What difficulty are you experiencing? I've not had to change mine but certainly can look at my machine once I know what you see as being difficult.


----------



## Ruskie7 (18 Jan 2021)

Myfordman said:


> Certainly. What difficulty are you experiencing? I've not had to change mine but certainly can look at my machine once I know what you see as being difficult.


 I will get a picture of it tonight and post it


----------



## Myfordman (18 Jan 2021)

Ok, but I know what it looks like as I have one. A picture might help others however - so please also post what you see as the difficulty


----------



## Yojevol (18 Jan 2021)

I had to do this on my m/c some years ago. I can't remember any particular difficulty, but I do remember having to remove the motor and getting it aligned on reassembly was difficult - could have done with an extra pair of hands.
Brian


----------

